
C++11 metaprogramming applied to software obfuscation (2014) [pdf] - jaybosamiya
https://www.blackhat.com/docs/eu-14/materials/eu-14-Andrivet-C-plus-plus11-Metaprogramming-Applied-To-software-Obfuscation-wp.pdf
======
tudorb
And operator"" _obfuscated1 has a serious bug, as it returns a temporary
buffer allocated on the stack.

~~~
rileymat2
What is the lifetime of a constexpr struct? I do not have the answer, but I
suspect that is why this is not a bug.

------
yifanlu
How well does it defend against this deobfuscation approach?
[https://www.cs.arizona.edu/people/debray/Publications/generi...](https://www.cs.arizona.edu/people/debray/Publications/generic-
deobf.pdf)

